# Justification for IPv6?



## D. Strout (Dec 25, 2014)

I just picked up a VPS from HostUS from their LEB offer, and I was surprised to see that while they do offer IPv6, they only give you one address by default, and to get more requires justification. Sure, it's a simple form thing where you type in your "reason" and an address is automatically allocated, but it seems rather strange to me to require justification for IPv6. A lot of providers will happily hand you a /64 with no questions asked, but HostUS requires justification for any addresses beyond one - and by default the extra addresses max out at 4 (though I imagine more can be requested via ticket). I personally think this is silly, as HostUS is sitting on 19,342,813,113,834,066,795,298,816 addresses, and IPv6 was created so providers wouldn't have to be stingy with addresses any more. I'm sure ARIN doesn't require IPv6 justification at the /128 level, so why should an individual provider do so?

FWIW, here's what the "justification form" looks like:


----------



## drmike (Dec 25, 2014)

Very odd indeed. Perhaps they are trying to keep total IPs on server down?  First I've seen of someone doing this, surely must be others.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 25, 2014)

Might be something hardwired into their client management script. I.e. They can only customize strings not modify the flow (or don't know how).


----------



## WSWD (Dec 25, 2014)

By the looks of what is in that box, they don't actually care what you put for the justification (it's not reviewed), which would lead me to believe it's something the script puts in for all the IP addresses, and they just haven't figured out how to remove it for IPv6.

4 max addresses is extremely bizarre, however.


----------



## D. Strout (Dec 25, 2014)

WSWD said:


> By the looks of what is in that box, they don't actually care what you put for the justification (it's not reviewed


The text in that box is not shown by default, I wrote that there to make a point.


----------



## Nett (Dec 25, 2014)

WSWD said:


> 4 max addresses is extremely bizarre, however.


They offer more for free.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Dec 25, 2014)

Our new control panel has just been delivered, there is a few bus/issues with it. I'll make sure the IPV6 Justification is removed..

Thanks,

Alexander


----------



## Wintereise (Dec 25, 2014)

The 'real' justification for doing this is ND entries on layer 3 switches.

While a /64 does come with 2 ^ (128-64) addresses, most providers' layer 3 switching gear is incapable of handling that many entries.

So, while technically you indeed are allocated a lot of addresses -- but you won't really be able to use them anytime soon (not that anyone tries for legit reasons)

But yeah, vm users typically don't tend to use more than 10/15 per system pure /128s wise -- so that's ok.


----------



## blergh (Dec 25, 2014)

Or it could be OVZ/Solus, try adding a /64 to a VM and see what happens.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Dec 26, 2014)

blergh said:


> Or it could be OVZ/Solus, try adding a /64 to a VM and see what happens.


We don't use SolusVM anymore, a few legacy plans are still on SolusVM which are planned to migrate next week, then we will be 100% solusvm free 


Alexander


----------



## cloudfast (Dec 26, 2014)

wow now Ipv6 justification sound spam using this ips


----------

